# How to re-calibrate Aqueon heater?



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I got one second hand so I don't have the manual and couldn't find one online. It works fine, but I'd like to adjust it lower - it seems to run at 80 degrees at the lowest setting which reads 60-something. I think it's just a calibration issue. The knob appears to pull out.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Doctor T said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got one second hand so I don't have the manual and couldn't find one online. It works fine, but I'd like to adjust it lower - it seems to run at 80 degrees at the lowest setting which reads 60-something. I think it's just a calibration issue. The knob appears to pull out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hey Rob. If the knob comes off you'll just have to position it to the correct reading when you put it back in. That heater is supposed to be calibrated at the factory, however all heaters I used never really give you accurate reading.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't use the markings on the heater. I set it to the lowest and monitor the temp...then turn it up to where I want it.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> I don't use the markings on the heater. I set it to the lowest and monitor the temp...then turn it up to where I want it.


Problem is Doctor_T has it set it to lowest and it's cooking the tank at 80F.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Problem is Doctor_T has it set it to lowest and it's cooking the tank at 80F.


Yeah. Which wasn't a problem when I just had my platies. But I got some cories a week or so ago, and from what I've read - they like cooler temps, i.e. 75 degrees.



conix67 said:


> Hey Rob. If the knob comes off you'll just have to position it to the correct reading when you put it back in. That heater is supposed to be calibrated at the factory, however all heaters I used never really give you accurate reading.


I'm pretty sure you're right and it's something along those lines. It doesn't have to be totally accurate, just want to go a bit lower. When I first messed around with it, I was probably doing something wrong and it didn't make a difference.

I read my Eheim Jager heater instructions and it says to turn off the heater, pull out the dial, set to proper temp, then push it back in. Makes sense from a mechanical point of view, and I think this'll work w/ the Aqueon too. I did that this morning: turned it off, pulled out the knob, set it 80, pushed it back in, put in cold water bucket (testing - so not aquarium), wait a few minutes for internal thermometer to adjust, turned it back on, let it run a few minutes, then set it down to 75. When I get home after work, hopefully it'll be right.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Well it didn't work, but...

Last week I sent another query to Aqueon about calibration and stated that I didn't have the instructions. (I never got a response the first time)

Two days later, their response arrived at my door  :








A brand new 150W heater! Which is even an upgrade over my 100W version. Gotta love that kind of customer support!

Only thing is, it's rated for 30g-55g tanks. Would it be ok for my little 20g? Or dangerous to the inhabitants? (Btw, no mention of how to re-calibrate it in the instructions.)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL. What did you say to them?

If you're concerned with temperature fluctuation, I guess it would be better to try to use one that's rated for 20G. However, I think it should work in 20G.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Heh, I can't remember exactly. I didn't complain or anything, just kindly asking for tech support really, and told them I didn't have the instructions. I think also I told them that it ran at 80* at the lowest setting. No proof of purchase of course.

I remember filling out the online customer support form, and thinking "Sheesh, what a pain, why do I have to fill out my home address?"... 

I did some googling, seems like some people put 150W heaters in 20g tanks, or even recommend it. So I think it's ok. The only other downside is the larger footprint of this heater compared to the 100W version (3 inches longer). But hey, I hate to nitpick over free hardware.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Why would the lenght of a submersible heater be a problem, submersible heaters are meant to be laid in a horizontal position close to the bottom of your tank. If you are standing them vertical the heat rises up and you are over working your thermostat. Good luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You will be fine as long as it works correctly. However, if the thermostat fails in the on position, the tank may get dangerously hot. Jager recommends 50 watts for a 20 gallon.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't believe you can calibrate an aqueon. However, i may be wrong as i have never owned one or played with one. But if you remove the knob and re align it with the correct temp. That may work but it's not re calibrating it. 

I read the spec's on the aqueon heaters. Someone should tell them that 1 degree off from the set temp is not the most accurate heater on the market. Better then .5 degrees is and only jager claims they have that. Which if you didn't know what that means. It means if you set the heater at 70. it can swing by 1 degree plus or minus for an aqueon and most other heaters. And if it was a jager, that is +/- .5. So in fact a jager is 50% more accurate then an aqueon. 

The other thing was. They say the heaters are calibrated twice in the factory. But not that they are able to be calibrated after. So it leads me to believe these are not able to be re calibrated in your home on your tank. So you should use the intended size they recommend for the heater or it may not function properly. If it was calibrated to a 70 g. Then use it on a 70 g. Or as close to it as possible.


----------

